# Indoor Thread!!!



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm shooting my Hoyt contender. Through JOAD I'm trying to break 280 inner 10 Vegas round to get a USA archery jacket.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Here my contender.







Sideways I guess


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

chasin feathers said:


> Here my contender.
> View attachment 1820414
> 
> Sideways I guess


nice lookin bow!


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Good looking bow! I just shot my first 300 on a 5-spot face a couple weeks ago and have done it twice since then. Nothing to brag about but it's a start, praying I'll be good enough to be competitive in Vegas this year.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks y'all! And it looks like you're on a pretty good path to Vegas.

Anyone headed to the Iowa Pro Am in January?


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just got a brand new PSE Supra Max, working on the bling. It'll be black with matte silver limb pockets, vapor trail strings in gray/black, Silver limb driver micro elite, custom paracord sling in black/gray/silver and either my Ax3000 or Extreme EXR1800. Should be pretty sharp, I'll post pics when I finish up.

I'm no sharpshooter for sure, but consistently in the 298-299 NFAA. Hoping to work through it this year a concentrate on X's.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

How is the draw cycle on the PSE target bows? I don't have any PSE target guys out here to get input from. I'm considering hoyt for a new bow but haven't done a lot of looking into PSE


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bow Predator said:


> How is the draw cycle on the PSE target bows? I don't have any PSE target guys out here to get input from. I'm considering hoyt for a new bow but haven't done a lot of looking into PSE


I like the Mini-Evo Cam. My goals are to just get better and execute only good shots. I'm going to shoot my first district shoot tomorrow as I'm being forced by a good friend who "believes in me." I've improved massively over the 7 months I've been shooting an open class setup and a hinge...wait.....why is this in the young archers forum? I'm old I'm 28!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Was gonna hit team trials but work got busy and couldn't get time off... Now it's on to las and Vegas; how to make the top 8 in las and the cut in vegas


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just a couple practice rounds in my basement, wait for league to start in January!


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Was gonna hit team trials but work got busy and couldn't get time off... Now it's on to las and Vegas; how to make the top 8 in las and the cut in vegas


That's where I'm headed too. It'll be my first large indoor tourney so I'm excited. I keep going back and forth on stabilizer setup. Going from front heavy to back heavy (freestyle setup). What's y'all's preference?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Weight forward leads to higher scores but it's easier to just tune bars for sight picture and reaction


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I experimented the other night and used more weight back and had trouble keeping it in the 5 ring. Last Tuesday for league I put a lot more weight up front and some more in the back and shot a new personel best of 300 and 52x


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Going for a 30X Vegas in practice and want to shoot a 60X at regional NFAA. I think I can. I think I can.......

Getting close. Just gotta keep my head together.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hittin 30's tells you lots bout your mental game- you'll know how well you have it down by how bad you shake on arrow 30


----------



## OhioSkeet (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm just starting in the competitive side of archery, but I've bowhunted for 3 years. I'm using my hunting setup for a 3D league, and and another league that is a mixture of 3D and spots. My current setup is:
2013 Hoyt Charger 27" draw 58lbs
Trophy Ridge Whisker Biscuit
Some Random 3-Pin
Limbsaver 6" Stabilizer
Beman Speed's.

I'm not the greatest but it was good enough for a 222/240 in ASA and a 286/300 (first ever attempt) in 3-Spot! Can't wait to shoot more! 
Best of luck to you all! 
-Wes


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Sticker or pin for indoor?


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

My indoor setup. Shooting an average of 288.


----------

